# 2017 wire into rear speakers



## achani (May 17, 2017)

I should mention it only has door speakers, no 6×9 in back


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you I honestly thought I had read speakers but there's only speakers in the doors&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## achani (May 17, 2017)

I am guessing we will have to go to the radio to do this. At least that is what I plan to do tomorrow with out any other ideas.


----------



## achani (May 17, 2017)

Good news I found the speaker wire in the panel between the doors, I plan to splice in there tomorrow.


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Any luck with the install ?


----------



## Quagga (May 30, 2017)

I quick spliced in at the radio and ran the speaker wire above the glove box and down the passenger side inside the car it was all pretty easy and ran everything to speaker to rca converter in a box I made for everything


----------

